# Μεταφραστές για τον ΕΟΦ



## oliver_twisted (Jan 4, 2013)

Καλημέρα!
Μόλις μου στείλανε αυτό εδώ και είπα να το ανεβάσω, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, αν και η προθεσμία έιναι εξαιρετικά μικρή.

_Υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης στον ΕΟΦ για επεξεργασία των πληροφοριακών κειμένων φαρμάκων Ο Εθνικός Οργανισμός Φαρμάκων (ΕΟΦ), πρόκειται να αναθέσει σε μεταφραστή, την εργασία γλωσσικής επεξεργασίας των πληροφοριακών κειμένων φαρμάκων Κεντρικής διαδικασίας. Η ανάθεση θα γίνει για χρονικό διάστημα ενός έτους, με τη διαδικασία της απευθείας ανάθεσης. Κριτήρια κατακύρωσης αποτελούν η εμπειρία, η δοκιμασία και η χαμηλότερη τιμή. Προϋπολογισμός (23.000,00) €, συμπ/νου Φ.Π.Α.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να υποβάλλουν την προσφορά τους, σε σφραγισμένο φάκελο, στο Τμήμα Γεν. Γραμματείας (Πρωτόκολλο) της Δ/νσης Δ/κού, μέχρι τη Δευτέρα 7-1-2013 και ώρα 15.00μ.μ. Ο γλωσσικός έλεγχος από τον ΕΟΦ, πρέπει να γίνει εντός 12 ημερών από την ημερομηνία λήψης των κειμένων. Οι αλλαγές αυτές αφορούν σε κείμενα των ανεπιθύμητων ενεργειών, αντενδείξεων, προειδοποιήσεων, κλπ. Ως εκ τούτου, ο έλεγχος αφορά σε ιατρική ορολογία από τα Αγγλικά στα Ελληνικά. Η αμοιβή των κειμένων γίνεται ανά κατηγορία θεμάτων.

Ο μεταφραστής θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει άριστα Αγγλικά , Αγγλική και Ελληνική Ιατρική Ορολογία, να έχει κάποια σχετική αντίστοιχη εμπειρία, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να ανταποκρίνεται στο σύντομο χρονικό περιθώριο που απαιτεί ο μηνιαίος γλωσσικός έλεγχος. Επίσης πρέπει να δώσει δείγμα « ελέγχου μετάφρασης», με τη διαδικασία και υπό τον έλεγχο αρμόδιας Επιτροπής του ΕΟΦ._

Link : http://xenesglosses.eu/2013/01/metafrastes-gia-ton-eof/#ixzz2H0ICvFfU


----------



## VickyN (Jan 4, 2013)

Αφορά τα έγγραφα της Επιτροπής Ανθρωπίνων Φαρμάκων του Ευρωπαϊκού Οργανισμού Φαρμάκων
(CHMP). Το κείμενο της πρόσκλησης ενδιαφέροντος εδώ: https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.diavgeia.gov.gr%2Fdoc%2F%25CE%25924%25CE%259C1469%25CE%259725-%25CE%25A7%25CE%2597%25CE%25A7&ei=38DmUID1NY-N0wWLtoDwAg&usg=AFQjCNHW4r4JkLjp0zfAg7Z5ueQOmg1_nw&sig2=zbyBJE3DaCR8WHNBAkzkgg


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 4, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε oliver και vicky! Απ' ό,τι μου είπαν από τον ΕΟΦ, η προσφορά πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει την τιμή ανά μονάδα (δηλαδή ανά ΠΧΠ και φύλλο οδηγιών). Αργότερα θα στείλει η αρμόδια επιτροπή και το δείγμα μετάφρασης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2013)

Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ κι εγώ πολύ τα κορίτσια που μας ενημέρωσαν.

Κατά δεύτερον αναρωτιέμαι πώς μπορεί κανείς να δώσει τιμή ανά ΠΧΠ και ΦΟΧ, από τη στιγμή που δεν έχουν καθορισμένη έκταση αυτά τα δύο; Ξέρω ότι ακολουθούν συγκεκριμένη φόρμα (έχω εργαστεί σε φαρμακευτική εταιρεία και μετέφραζα τέτοιες οδηγίες και άλλα κείμενα σε φακέλλους φαρμάκων) και άρα μέσες άκρες είναι παρόμοια, αλλά δεν είναι ίδια. Η έκταση μπορεί να διαφέρει σημαντικά ανάλογα με το φάρμακο. Πώς θα βγάλουμε τιμή; Κατ' εκτίμηση; Κατά μέσο όρο με βάση την εμπειρία μας;

Υποθέτω πώς κάτι δεν ξέρω που θα έπρεπε να ξέρω για να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς θέλουν.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 4, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με την πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος, δεν πρόκειται για μεταφράσεις ολόκληρων ΠΧΠ και φύλλα οδηγιών αλλά για αλλαγές/διορθώσεις και «επεξεργασία» σε υπάρχοντα κείμενα. Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι έκταση θα έχουν οι αλλαγές αυτές! Αναρωτιέμαι με ποια λογική θα υποβάλει κανείς προσφορά για αυτή τη δουλειά


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2013)

Με τη λογική του "δεν έχω δουλειά και παίρνω τα πάντα". 
Εγώ ευχαρίστως θα τους έδινα προσφορά με κάποια μονάδα όπως π.χ. λέξη ή σελίδα (συγκεκριμένων διαστάσεων, γραμματοσειράς κλπ.), αλλά έτσι όπως είναι δεν έχω ιδέα τι να βάλω. Τέσπα, θα πάρω Δευτέρα πρωι τηλέφωνο για διευκρινίσεις και βλέποντας.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 5, 2013)

Εννοούσα «με ποια λογική να υπολογίσει κανείς την προσφορά», αφού τη μια φορά μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει μία λέξη και την άλλη μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει η μισή ΠΧΠ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι η λογική βάση υπολογισμού μπορεί να είναι μόνο ο όγκος του κειμένου, σε σελίδες ή λέξεις, ανεξάρτητα από τις αλλαγές που πρέπει να γίνουν. Όταν κάνεις επιμέλεια σε μια μετάφραση, δεν ξέρεις αν θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις χίλια πράγματα ή μόνο 2-3, αλλά η τιμή έχει προκαθοριστεί με βάση τον όγκο, όχι τον τελικό αριθμό των αλλαγών. Σωστά;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 5, 2013)

Σωστά, αλλά ούτε αυτό είναι γνωστό αφού κάθε προϊόν αναγράφει διαφορετικές πληροφορίες (η κάθε «μονάδα» όπως τη λένε μπορεί να αποτελείται από 10 μέχρι και 30 σελίδες).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 5, 2013)

Ακριβως, και αυτό είναι το βασικό πρόβλημα. Αν είχε κανείς μια σαφή ιδέα του όγκου, θα μπορούσε να δώσει μια τιμή ανάλογη με εκείνες της επιστημονικής επιμέλειας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 7, 2013)

Πήρα τηλέφωνο, μετά από αρκετές προσπάθειες απάντησε ένας κύριος που ακουγόταν μάλλον απεγνωσμένος, γεγονός που έγινε κατανοητό όταν μου είπε ότι είχαν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον τόσο πολλά άτομα ώστε δεν τα προλάβαινε μόνος του (πρόσθεσε μάλιστα ότι τα περισσότερα από τα άτομα αυτά μάλλον δεν θα ήταν σε θέση να ανταποκριθούν στις προδιαγραφές).

Αυτά που μου είπε ήταν περίπου τα εξής: θέλουν έναν φάκελο με τα στοιχεία του ενδιαφερομένου απ' έξω και μέσα 1. το βιογραφικό του, 2. την προηγούμενη εμπειρία του σε αντίστοιχες εργασίες, 3. έναν άλλο μικρότερο φάκελο με την οικονομική προσφορά. Αυτή η τελευταία θα πρέπει να είναι ανά κείμενο. Όταν ρώτησα τι έκτασης είναι τα κείμενα μου είπε ότι εξαρτάται, κατά κανόνα είναι γύρω στις 10-15 σελίδες, όταν πρόκειται για ανανέωση είναι περίπου τριπλάσιες, και όταν πρόκειται για referrals περίπου επταπλάσιες έως δεκαπλάσιες. Ρώτησα τι λογής σελίδες, σαν αυτές του φύλλου οδηγιών χρήστη; Μου είπε ναι. 

Αυτές είναι οι πληροφορίες, ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν τυχόν ενδιαφερόμενους. Εγώ ακόμη δεν έχω αποφασίσει αν θα πάω, αυτή η αθρόα προσέλευση με αποθαρρύνει λιγάκι, καθώς και το γεγονός ότι παρά τις διευκρινίσεις εξακολουθώ να μην είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη πώς να διατυπώσω την προσφορά.

Καλή τύχη σε όποιον πάει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

Παρακολουθώ ως άσχετος με το αντικείμενο και εξακολουθώ να απορώ με την επιμονή να αξιολογούνται τα πάντα όσο πιο φλου γίνεται («ανά κείμενο», «ανά σελίδα») αντί να αποτιμώνται ανά λέξη. Ώρες ώρες είναι σαν να γράφουμε ακόμη με το χέρι ή με τη γραφομηχανή, σαν να είναι το Word και τo wordcount κτήμα μόνο της NASA και των πανεπιστημίων της Ivy League.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 7, 2013)

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην τους δίνουν τα κείμενα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. 

Τώρα, γιατί αυτοί δεν τα ζητάνε σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, ή έστω σε μια σελίδα τυποποιημένη από πλευράς μεγέθους γραμμάτων κλπ. ώστε να είναι κάπως συγκρίσιμες οι σελίδες και να είναι εφικτό να δώσει κανείς τιμή ανά σελίδα, τι να σου πω...


----------



## VickyN (Jan 7, 2013)

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ απ' όλα αυτά είναι ότι ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να δώσεις μια λογική προσφορά είναι να έχεις ήδη κάνει τη δουλειά, επομένως να ξέρεις πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα.

Αν υπήρχε χρόνος, θα δοκίμαζα να βρω τις αντίστοιχες προκηρύξεις από άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ, όπου ίσως δίνουν καλύτερες εξηγήσεις για τη φύση και την έκταση των κειμένων.

Ίσως του χρόνου...


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Τίποτα δεν εμποδίζει να δώσετε την προσφορά σας με όσο γίνεται περισσότερους συγκεκριμένους τρόπους, π.χ.

Θέλω 150 ευρώ για κάθε 1.000 λέξεις του πηγαίου κειμένου ή
37,5 ευρώ για κάθε σελίδα με μέσο όρο 250 λέξεις.

Πού θα πάει, κάπου θα καταλάβουν τι εννοείτε σύμφωνα με τα δικά τους δεδομένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

Κάνεις λάθος αν νομίζεις ότι στο δημόσιο κάθεται κανείς να ασχοληθεί. Απλώς απορρίπτεται μια τέτοια προσφορά ως εκτός προδιαγραφών (επειδή δεν εξυπακούεται ότι δύο τέτοιες προσφορές είναι ισότιμες).


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2013)

Kι εγώ παρακολουθώ ως άσχετη και σκέφτομαι ότι οι μόνες προσφορές με ελπίδες θα είναι από κάποιο μεταφραστικό γραφείο με εμπειρία στις προσφορές, το οποίο μετά θα προσλάβει μεταφραστές με το κομμάτι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 7, 2013)

Φοβάμαι πως έχεις δίκιο, SBE.

Παρ' όλ' αυτά έκανα ήδη αυτό που προτείνει ο Νίκελ, δηλαδή κατέθεσα μια προσφορά ανά λέξη πηγαίου κειμένου (εάν το έχουμε σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή) και ανά σελίδα. Προδιαγραφές δεν υπάρχουν, τυπικά τουλάχιστον: η πρόσκληση δεν αναφέρει τίποτα σχετικό. Οπότε διατηρώ μια ελπίδα ότι ίσως το κοιτάξουν.


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 10, 2013)

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά!

Είχα δει την αγγελία το Σαββατοκύριακο εντελώς τυχαία κι αποφάσισα τελευταία στιγμή να καταθέσω φάκελο. Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω κυρίως την AoratiMelani για τις διευκρινήσεις που έδωσε προχθές σχετικά με το φάκελο που χρειάζονται από τον ΕΟΦ (ήταν όντων χάλια η προκήρυξή τους, δε ζητούσε τίποτα συγκεκριμένο). Τελικά πρόλαβα την προθεσμία και χθες μου έστειλαν τα δείγματα προς μετάφραση. Το θέμα είναι πως θέλουν να τα έχουν ως αύριο το πρωί στις 11.00 με κούριερ. Οι εταιρίες κούριερ δεν εγγυώνται πως θα έχουν παραδώσει το φάκελο ως τότε (εγώ μόλις τέλειωσα τη μετάφραση των δειγμάτων, δεν προλάβαινα νωρίτερα). Γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι για κάποιο λόγο απαραίτητο να σταλεί έτσι ο φάκελος ή θα μπορούσα να πάω η ίδια να τον παραδώσω αύριο το πρωί;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 10, 2013)

Ζήτησα διευκρινίσεις με email και μου είπαν ότι είναι όντως απαραίτητο να παραδοθεί με κούριερ.
Υποθέτω ότι είναι κατά κάποιον τρόπο δίκαιο: εσύ κι εγώ μπορούμε να πάμε να το δώσουμε ιδιοχείρως, κάποιος όμως που μένει π.χ. στην Καλαμάτα δεν μπορεί και είναι κρίμα να αδικηθεί.

Μπορείς να ζητήσεις από το κούριερ να παραδώσει τον φάκελο πριν τις 11, το κάνουν με κάποια έξτρα χρέωση.
Εγώ συγκεκριμένα πήγα στη Γενική Ταχυδρομική, και το κόστος από 4 ευρώ που ήταν το απλό πήγε στα 6,5 ευρώ για να παραδοθεί αύριο μεταξύ 9 και 11 π.μ. Δεν είναι και απλησίαστο το ποσό.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2013)

Νομίζω όλες οι εταιρίες κούριερ δέχονται εντολή για παράδοση σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες, με πρόσθετη χρέωση.


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 10, 2013)

Εντάξει, το έστειλα με τη διαβεβαίωση πως θα το παραδώσουν αύριο πριν από τις 11. Η κοπέλα στο τηλέφωνο δεν ήταν και τόσο εξυπηρετική, αλλά η συνάδελφός της από κοντά μου είπε ό,τι κι εσείς. Οπότε, όλα καλά. Σας ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απόκριση! Και καλή επιτυχία, AoratiMelani! :)


----------



## EleniD (Jan 15, 2013)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Ωραία, στείλαμε τα χαρτιά μας, τα βιογραφικά και τις προσφορές μας, άντε κάναμε και το δοκιμαστικό. Έχει κανείς νέα;


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 15, 2013)

Καλημέρα!
Εγώ προσωπικά, όχι. Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν έχω ιδέα πώς θα ενημερωθούμε: προσωπικά, με email, τηλεφωνικά, θα αναρτηθεί κάπου online η απόφαση; Δεν ξέρω... είναι και η πρώτη φορά που συμμετέχω έτσι σε διαγωνισμό με οικονομική προσφορά, κλπ. Ίσως να είναι πολύ σύντομα, απ' την Παρασκευή ως σήμερα.


----------



## EleniD (Jan 15, 2013)

Ναι, μάλλον είναι νωρίς. Κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το έκανα και για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχω στο μυαλό μου τα διαπλεκόμενα - δεν γίνεται να μην τα έχω! Αν όμως κρίνουμε από το πόσο γρήγορα έστειλαν τα δοκιμαστικά... πιστεύω μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα ξέρουμε.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2013)

Μέχρι τώρα ήταν το εύκολο κομμάτι, τώρα πρέπει να αξιολογήσουν τα (πολλά, όπως λένε) δοκιμαστικά, να το συζητήσουν, να αποφασίσουν, να κοινοποιήσουν την απόφαση, να εγκριθεί η κοινοποίηση της απόφασης, να πρωτοκολληθεί η έγκριση της κοινοποίησης της απόφασης της συζήτησης (:)) - ε, θα αργήσουν λίγο.


----------



## EleniD (Jan 15, 2013)

Άραγε, πόσα δοκιμαστικά έστειλαν; Στο δικό μου ήταν περίπου άλλα δεκαπέντε ονόματα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2013)

Και στο δικό μου 15 ήταν και ο ένας τουλάχιστον είναι Λεξιλόγος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2013)

Και τώρα, θα προχωρήσουμε στο κλασικό αίνιγμα: _Γερανοί πολλοί πετούσαν_....


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2013)

Ε, μάλλον αυτοί οι 16 είμαστε όλοι κι όλοι


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2013)

Εκείνος ξέρει ποιος είναι...

...κι έχει αφήσει σχόλιο στο παρόν νήμα, δύο σχόλια πάνω από το προηγούμενο δικό μου.
Α, και το όνομά του αρχίζει από d και τελειώνει σε harvatis. 

Ποιος είναι;


----------



## EleniD (Jan 15, 2013)

Άντε να συνεχίσουμε με γρίφους και αινίγματα :) 
Υπήρχε κάτι που να σας δυσκόλεψε περισσότερο; Για μένα μακράν ήταν το patent central venous or arterial catheter, στις αντενδείξεις...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2013)

Για το patent μπορείς να πεις και _βατός_ και _ανοικτός_, τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά.

Εγώ δεν ήξερα τι να διορθώσω και τι να αφήσω στα κείμενα προς έλεγχο: τι κάνατε με το «alkali-labile sites»;


----------



## EleniD (Jan 15, 2013)

Βατός είπα, αλλά δεν το ήξερα καθόλου σαν όρο, το βρήκα με πολύ ψάξιμο. 
Το έβαλα νομίζω αλκαλικές ασταθείς θέσεις, εσύ;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2013)

Έτσι το είχαν και αυτοί, αλλά το πήρα για λάθος και έγραψα «θέσεις ασταθείς σε αλκαλικό περιβάλλον».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2013)

Καλός είσαι. Εγώ έβαλα "θέσεις χημικά ασταθείς παρουσία βάσεων" αλλά το δικό σου είναι καλύτερο.
Το patent το έβαλα "ανοικτός".


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 15, 2013)

Όλοι σωστοί ήμαστε, και υποπτεύομαι ότι όλα τα δοκιμαστικά θα είναι λίγο-πολύ παρόμοια. Πώς ξεχωρίζεις τον καλύτερο σ' αυτή την περίπτωση; (Ξέρω, θα μετρήσει η προσφορά, αλλά αυτό με κάνει να αισθάνομαι ότι το δοκιμαστικό ήταν λίγο άσκοπο :-( ).


----------



## EleniD (Jan 16, 2013)

Η προσφορά σίγουρα θα παίξει το μεγαλύτερο ρόλο στο τέλος. 
Εκτός κι αν, όπως είπε μια φίλη, υπάρχει ήδη γνωστός/φίλος/δικός "μας" υποψήφιος, ο οποίος θα έπαιρνε έτσι κι αλλιώς τη δουλειά, οπότε τα υπόλοιπα είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου. Η αλήθεια είναι πως προσωπικά εξακολουθώ να παραμένω αφελής και να μην το πιστεύω. Αυτός είναι κυρίως ο λόγος που θα ήθελα να μάθω αν έχει πάρει κάποιος από εμάς ή κάποιος γνωστός μας τη θέση, γιατί θα ήθελα, ανεξάρτητα από το αν θα είμαι εγώ ή άλλος/άλλη συνάδελφος, να είναι μια αξιοκρατική διαδικασία ή έστω υποκειμενική με τα δικά τους κριτήρια, αλλά να υπάρχει πραγματικά επιλογή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 16, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> (Ξέρω, θα μετρήσει η προσφορά, αλλά αυτό με κάνει να αισθάνομαι ότι το δοκιμαστικό ήταν λίγο άσκοπο .


Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά μας βάζει και σε μια διαδικασία να υποτιμήσουμε τη δουλειά μας (δηλαδή να ρίξουμε την τιμή) προκειμένου να έχουμε δουλειά.


EleniD said:


> θα ήθελα, ανεξάρτητα από το αν θα είμαι εγώ ή άλλος/άλλη συνάδελφος, να είναι μια αξιοκρατική διαδικασία ή έστω υποκειμενική με τα δικά τους κριτήρια, αλλά να υπάρχει πραγματικά επιλογή.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2013)

Δεν έχω πρόχειρα τα βιβλιογραφικά στοιχεία. υπάρχει πάντως ένα μικρο και πολύ καλό βιβλιαράκι με τίτλο νομίζω Auctions. Είναι βιβλίο που διδάσκεται στα πανεπιστήμια και εξαιρετικό ανάγνωσμα για όσους θέλουν να πάρουν μέρος σε διαγωνισμούς, καθώς εξηγεί αναλυτικά όλες τις μεθόδους επιλογής. Γιατί το αναφέρω; Γιατί απ΄τη στιγμή που υπάρχει δοκιμασία ο διαγωνισμός δεν είναι αμιγώς μειοδοτικός. 
Δεν επεκτείνομαι, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές δεν είναι πάντα όσο μαύρα φαίνονται τα πράγματα. Αλλά θα επαναλάβω όποιος είναι πιο έμπειρος στην σύνταξη της προσφοράς έχει πλεονέκτημα.


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 20, 2013)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Για κάποιο λόγο τόσες μέρες δεν ενημερωνόμουν για τη συνέχεια της συζήτησης εδώ... Όπως και να 'χει για άλλο λόγο μπήκα: δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση τόσες μέρες από τον ΕΟΦ και πήγα ψάχνοντας πριν από λίγο στη ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ και βρήκα αυτό:
http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/eof/ada/ΒΕΙΠ469Η25-Χ4Φ

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η απόφαση... εγώ πάντως επίσημη ανακοίνωση για τα αποτελέσματα δεν είχα, αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μας ενημερώσουν.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 20, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω - μοιάζει να είναι η απόφαση πληρωμής για παλαιότερες μεταφράσεις. Αλλά κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν θα ενημερωθούμε για την ανάθεση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2013)

Gogarika, αυτό που έστειλες έχει τίτλο ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΩΝ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΩΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑΣ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2012. Ο διαγωνισμός έγινε Ιανουάριο.


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 20, 2013)

Ναι, όμως Ημερομηνία ανάρτησης γράφει "18/01/2013 12:01:44".


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2013)

Αφορά σύμβαση με ημερομηνία 24-5-2012, και υπηρεσίες που παρασχέθηκαν το 2012. Καμία σχέση με τον τρέχοντα διαγωνισμό. Είναι προφανές ότι η συνάδελφος δούλεψε το 2012 και θα πάρει τα χρήματά της μέσα στο 2013.


----------



## EleniD (Jan 21, 2013)

Παιδιά, πήρα τηλέφωνο και ο διαγωνισμός θα επαναληφθεί, τουλάχιστον στο τυπικό του μέρος, αυτό των προσφορών και των επίσημων πτυχίων γιατί έτσι έκρινε η επιτροπή. Θα δημοσιευτεί/ειδοποιηθούμε σήμερα μάλλον για το νέο τυπικό και εάν θα χρειαστεί να επαναλάβουμε δοκιμαστικό.

Αυτά...


----------



## Eleni_B (Jan 21, 2013)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που επαναλαμβάνεται η διαδικασία. Γιατί; Τι πήγε στραβά;


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 21, 2013)

Ουπς! Παρανόησα!! Με συγχωρείτε για το false alarm!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 21, 2013)

Eleni_B said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που επαναλαμβάνεται η διαδικασία. Γιατί; Τι πήγε στραβά;


Εννοείς τι _δεν_ πήγε στραβά  Ίσως (και ελπίζω) πήραν τόσο διαφορετικές προσφορές που κατάλαβαν ότι πρέπει να προσδιορίσουν καλύτερα το αντικείμενο της προσφοράς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 25, 2013)

Μου ήρθε σήμερα: 



> Σας κοινοποιούμε την ορθή επανάληψη της πρόσκλησης ενδιαφέροντος παροχής υπηρεσιών επεξεργασίας (ελέγχου μετάφρασης)
> πληροφοριακών κειμένων φαρμάκων κεντρικής διαδικασίας, έτους 2013 και παρακαλούμε για την υποβολή νέας προσφοράς σας με βάση τις αλλαγές
> που έχουν γίνει στις προδιαγραφές.
> Οι φάκελοι των οικονομικών της αρχικής προσφοράς παραμένουν κλειστοί στην Υπηρεσία μας και μπορούν να ζητηθούν απο το τμήμα Διοικητικής Μέριμνας (τηλ. 213 20 40 425)
> ...



Λινκ για την νέα πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 25, 2013)

Καλημέρα!
Μου ήρθε κι εμένα το ίδιο σήμερα το πρωί. Αναρωτιέμαι... αφού από την αρχή δεν ήταν "σωστοί" οι φάκελοι με τα δικαιολογητικά μας, γιατί συνέχισαν το διαγωνισμό στέλνοντας τα δείγματα;; Είχα κι εγώ υποθέσει πως θα είχαν ανοίξει τις οικονομικές προσφορές και θα ήταν άλλα αντί άλλων, όμως εδώ δεν έχουν ανοιχτεί καν τα δείγματα...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 25, 2013)

Προφανώς περίμεναν να συγκεντρώσουν όλα τα μέρη της προσφοράς πριν ανοίξουν τους φακέλους, και τότε διαπίστωσαν ότι δεν ήταν καλά διατυπωμένο το κείμενο της πρόσκλησης (που έπρεπε να το ξέρουν εξ αρχής, αλλά το είπαμε αυτό). Πάντως καλό είναι που ρωτούν αν θέλει κανείς να υποβάλει νέο δείγμα μετάφρασης.


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 25, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Πάντως καλό είναι που ρωτούν αν θέλει κανείς να υποβάλει νέο δείγμα μετάφρασης.


Ναι, υποθέτω πως είναι πιο δίκαιο έτσι.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 25, 2013)

Ίσως όχι δίκαιο, αφού ευνοεί αυτόν που δεν είχε στείλει καλό δείγμα, αλλά _καλό_ με την έννοια του _ευγενικού_, ως αποζημίωση για τη φασαρία στην οποία μας βάζουν


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 25, 2013)

Πάντως, όσον αφορά την οικονομική προσφορά, και πάλι δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς πώς να τη συντάξω... βέβαια, δεν ασχολήθηκα ιδιαίτερα, απλώς διάβασα τη νέα πρόσκληση. Το καλό είναι πως διευκρινίζουν στο περίπου τον όγκο και το είδος των κειμένων.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 25, 2013)

Κι εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 25, 2013)

Βασικά εγώ κατάλαβα ότι έκαναν μόνοι τους μια οικονομική προσφορά! 

Επίσης ότι επιμένουν να θέλουν τιμή "ανά κείμενο" και να μην μας λένε την έκταση των κειμένων, έστω ενδεικτικά, κατά μέσον όρο, από/έως, κάτι τέλος πάντων! Δηλαδή, μόνο όσοι ήδη έχουν δει πλήθος τέτοιων κειμένων μπορούν να κάνουν κουτσά-στραβά μια προσφορά της προκοπής. Τι θα τους χάλαγε ήθελα να ήξερα αν δέχονταν τιμή ανά λέξη ή ανά κάποια τυποποιημένη σελίδα; Τι έχει μέσα το κεφάλι τους;


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 30, 2013)

Έκατσα να φτιάξω ξανά-μανά το φάκελο σήμερα και πάλι είχα θέμα με την οικονομική προσφορά και πήρα τηλέφωνο να ζητήσω περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις.Η κυρία Μηλιαρονικολάκη (ή κάπως έτσι) στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε (εκνευρισμένη!! προφανώς την έχουν πάρει κι άλλοι τηλ.) ότι δεν μπορεί να μου πει τον αριθμό των λέξεων ανά σελίδα ούτε καν στο περίπου, και πως η μια σελίδα μπορεί να έχει υπογραμμισμένη προς αλλαγή 1 λέξη ή να έχει 500 (ναι, καλά) λέξεις! "Εσείς θα δώσετε προσφορά ανά κείμενο." Τι να της πεις τώρα;;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2013)

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι λειτουργούν όπως οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού που πληρώνουν με τη διάρκεια της ταινίας. Αν η ταινία είναι Αγγελόπουλος, κέρδισες, αν η ταινία είναι προσαρμογή θεατρικού έργου, έχασες. Θεωρούν ότι αν χάσεις από ένα κείμενο, θα κερδίσεις από το επόμενο.


----------



## Gogarika (Jan 30, 2013)

Κάπως έτσι... έκανα υποτιτλισμό σε ντοκιμαντέρ παλιά, καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοείς!


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2013)

Όταν η γραφειοκρατία δεν μπορεί να περιγράψει ακριβώς τη δουλειά της, δεν αποκλείεται η ασάφεια να είναι εκ του πονηρού (και όχι από βλακεία και ασχετοσύνη και άγνοια των πρακτικών λύσεων). Μπορεί να μην τους ενδιαφέρει η καλύτερη προσφορά, αλλά η προσφορά του μπατζανάκη του διευθυντή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 30, 2013)

Μωρέ το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αυτό από την αρχή. Αν όμως ήταν έτσι, γιατί να κάνουν την ορθή επανάληψη; Με τις αρχικές προσφορές εντάξει θα ήταν. Τέλος πάντων έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, εισέρχεστε με δική σας ευθύνη, που λένε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...Αν όμως ήταν έτσι, γιατί να κάνουν την ορθή επανάληψη; Με τις αρχικές προσφορές εντάξει θα ήταν.....


Εκτός αν ο μπατζανάκης είχε υποβάλει λανθασμένη προσφορά...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2013)

Γιατί το θέμα είναι αυτά τα πράγματα να γίνονται τυπικά σωστά, και να μην μπορούν να γίνουν ενστάσεις επί της διαδικασίας - κάτι που μπορεί να έγινε εδώ, και να οδήγησε στην επανάληψη, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2013)

Gogarika said:


> ...μου είπε (εκνευρισμένη!! προφανώς την έχουν πάρει κι άλλοι τηλ.) ότι δεν μπορεί να μου πει τον αριθμό των λέξεων ανά σελίδα ούτε καν στο περίπου...


Όταν δεν υπάρχει σταθερός αριθμός λέξεων ανά σελίδα, ο μόνος τρόπος μέτρησης του όγκου εργασίας είναι ο αριθμός λέξεων, έστω και στο περίπου — όχι πάντως το ένα κείμενο που μπορεί να είναι τη μια φορά πέντε λέξεις και την άλλη πεντακόσιες. Αν δεν ορίζουν με ακρίβεια τον όγκο για την οποίο υποβάλλεις προσφορά, θα μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να θεωρήσει τον διαγωνισμό διάτρητο. Κοινή λογική. Και όπου δεν υπάρχει κοινή λογική, υπάρχει πονηράδα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω για τον μπατζανάκη, αλλά το να επαναδιατυπώνεις μια πρόσκληση εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος και αντί να διευκρινίσεις την έκταση του έργου (με σελίδες κατά μέσο όρο και λέξεις ανά σελίδα κατά μέσο όρο, φερ' ειπείν, αν δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο) να διατυπώνεις μια ενδεικτική προσφορά, με κατάλογο των κειμένων (λες και δεν μπορούσαμε να τον κάνουμε μόνοι μας, αφού οι τύποι κειμένου αναφέρονται ήδη μέσα στην πρόσκληση) και με τιμές από δίπλα, το βρίσκω τουλάχιστον αστείο.

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνατε εσείς οι υπόλοιποι, αλλά εγώ κάθισα κι έφτιαξα ένα πινακάκι με βάση αυτά που μου είχε πει στο τηλέφωνο ο κύριος με τον οποίο μίλησα την πρώτη φορά για τον αριθμό σελίδων ανά κείμενο (θυμίζω: τροποποίηση 10-15 σελίδες, ανανέωση τριπλάσιες ήτοι 30-45 σελίδες, διαιτησία επταπλάσιες έως δεκαπλάσιες ήτοι 70-150 σελίδες, για τα άλλα δεν μου είπε αλλά κρίνοντας από τις τιμές που έβαλαν μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι η επαναξιολόγηση, η γνωστοποίηση και τα φυτικά προϊόντα είναι περίπου σαν την τροποποίηση, και η επέκταση είναι περίπου σαν την ανανέωση, τουλάχιστον κατά την εκτίμηση εκείνου που διατύπωσε την ενδεικτική προσφορά της πρόσκλησης). Αν οι υπολογισμοί μου είναι σωστοί, τότε οι προτεινόμενες ως μέγιστες τιμές της προσφοράς είναι λιγότερο από τα μισά απ' όσο θα ζητούσε κάποιος για μια γλωσσική επιμέλεια, χώρια η επιστημονική. 

Για παράδειγμα, για κείμενο έκτασης 10 - 15 σελίδων (η τροποποίηση) προτείνουν μέγιστη αμοιβή 20 ευρώ.
Για επιμέλεια ενός βιβλίου δεν θέλει κανείς 40 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο για να πει ότι αμείβεται αξιοπρεπώς;
Κι εδώ το μέγιστο για τις 15 σελίδες είναι τα 20, δηλαδή πρέπει να ζητήσουμε λιγότερα ακόμη;

Βέβαια δεν ξέρουμε τι έκτασης σελίδες, πόσες λέξεις, τα γνωστά. Λέτε όμως να είναι μισές από τις σελίδες ενός βιβλίου; Και μλάμε για επιστημονική επιμέλεια πλέον της γλωσικής.

Εκτός κι αν κάνω τραγικά λάθος, πράγμα διόλου απίθανο, γιατί με τα λογιστικά δεν τα πάω διόλου καλά.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2013)

Μην ξεχνάς ότι μεγάλο μέρος των κειμένων θα είναι κοινό, είτε με τα πρότυπα του ΕΜΑ είτε με προηγούμενα κείμενα (για τις τροποποιήσεις π.χ., μπορεί να αλλάζουν μόνο 2 σελίδες από τις 10, αλλά η αμοιβή μένει ίδια). Προφανώς γι' αυτό δεν μπορούν να δώσουν ακριβέστερες πληροφορίες, γιατί δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν εκ των προτέρων τι έκταση θα έχει κάθε κείμενο. Το παράλογο είναι που δεν ζητούν προσφορά π.χ. ανά λέξη νέου κειμένου, με τη συμφωνία ότι οι αμοιβές θα υπολογίζονται εκ των υστέρων ανάλογα με την πραγματική εργασία.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2013)

Πάντως, δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε και το ενδεχόμενο να μην ξέρουν τι ακριβώς είναι η μετάφραση, πώς γίνεται και πώς χρεώνεται, και γι' αυτό να έχουν ορίσει τους όρους του διαγωνισμού με αυτόν τον τρόπο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Υπάρχουν σύλλογοι μεταφραστών στους οποίους μπορούν να καταφύγουν για πληροφορίες αν θέλουν να ξεστραβωθούν.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2013)

Όχι, δεν το πιστεύω αυτό. Όταν δούλευα σε μια φαρμακευτική εταιρεία, βέβαια, δίναμε εμείς στον ΕΟΦ τις μεταφράσεις των ΠΧΠ και των φύλλων οδηγιών, τις οποίες έπρεπε θεωρητικά να συντάξουν αυτοί (υποτίθεται για να «βοηθήσουμε»  ). Αλλά από τότε έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια, τα κείμενα αυτά τα έχει αναλάβει ο ΕΜΑ, τα πάντα μεταφράζονται εδώ και πολύ καιρό, και προφανώς διαγωνισμοί σαν αυτόν έχουν ξαναγίνει - άρα σίγουρα ξέρουν τι χρειάζεται. Ίσως να θεωρούν ότι πρέπει και οι μεταφραστές να ξέρουν τι χρειάζεται (με άλλα λόγια να έχουν ξανακάνει αυτή τη δουλειά), αλλά τότε γιατί κάνουν ανοιχτό διαγωνισμό; Να απευθυνθούν μόνο σε όσους έχουν συνεργαστεί ξανά μαζί τους - ή, το σωστό, να κάνουν τον κόπο να συντάξουν σωστά τον διαγωνισμό.


----------



## VickyN (Feb 4, 2013)

Να σας πω τι καταλαβαίνω εγώ;
Ότι έχουν μάθει τόσα χρόνια να δουλεύουν μ' έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και τώρα τελευταία, μ' αυτά τα «αναρτητέα στο διαδίκτυο» που τους έχουν επιβληθεί, ξεβολεύτηκαν.
Και θα προσαρμοστούν όσο είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο - όχι περισσότερο.


----------



## Gogarika (Feb 13, 2013)

Καλημέρα! Έχει κανείς κάποιο νέο για το διαγωνισμό; Τους πήρα και χθες και σήμερα και δεν το σηκώνουν... δεν έχουν αργήσει λίγο να δώσουν σημεία ζωής;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 13, 2013)

Το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ χθες! Μετά όμως συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μας ενημερώσουν - αν αναρτηθεί κάποια απόφαση κάποτε κάπου στο Διαδίκτυο, ίσως μάθουμε τυχαία τι έγινε, αλλιώς θα μείνουμε με την απορία


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 18, 2013)

Παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μας ενημερώσουν (τουλάχιστον όχι προσωπικά έναν-έναν, γιατί μια ανακοίνωση για όσους αποκλείστηκαν και για τους λόγους αποκλεισμού, καθώς και ανακοίνωση για τους προσληφθέντες, νομίζω πως είναι υποχρεωμένοι να την βγάλουν, έστω και στον πίνακα ανακοινώσεων έξω από το γραφείο τους), τελικά έστειλαν ενημέρωση με τον κατάλογο των αποκλεισθέντων λόγω έλλειψης δικαιολογητικών. Εμένα με απέκλεισαν επειδή δεν υπέβαλα τίτλο σπουδών ούτε αποδεικτικά εμπειρίας.

Κατανοητό και δεκτό, δικό μου το λάθος. Στην πρώτη πρόσκληση εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος δεν γινόταν καμία μνεία σε τίτλο σπουδών. Στην δεύτερη (την ορθή επανάληψη) έλεγε το εξής:


> •	Να είναι κάτοχοι πανεπιστημιακού τίτλου στον κλάδο της μετάφρασης ή άλλου συναφούς κλάδου ή άλλου τίτλου με αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία τουλάχιστον δύο ετών στη μετάφραση σε διεθνή Οργανισμό ή στο δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό τομέα.


Ο δικός μου τίτλος σπουδών - τον οποίο βεβαίως κατέθεσα - είναι Βιολογίας (όχι στον κλάδο της μετάφρασης ή συναφή κλάδο), και αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία δεν έχω, ή τουλάχιστον δεν σκέφτηκα εγκαίρως κάποιον τρόπο για να τεκμηριώσω την εμπειρία μου (δεν έχω εργαστεί σε γραφείο, π.χ., για να πάω βεβαίωση εργοδότη ή κάτι τέτοιο). Ανέφερα βέβαια την εμπειρία στο βιογραφικό μου, αλλά δεν έχω κάποιο τεκμήριο με μορφή επίσημου εγγράφου.

Οπότε κάποιοι ήδη βγήκαμε εκτός παιχνιδιού. Καλή τύχη στους υπόλοιπους.


----------



## Gogarika (Feb 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα!
Εγώ εξακολουθώ να παίρνω τηλέφωνο καθημερινά, και στο τηλέφωνο που αναφερόταν στα πρώτα emails, αλλά και στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και να ζητώ να μιλήσω με την τάδε διεύθυνση, κλπ. όμως απάντηση δεν έχω λάβει! Δεν το σηκώνει κανείς. Πριν από λίγο έστειλα κι ένα email, μπας και λάβω απάντηση από κει. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, εννοείται πως πρέπει να μας ενημερώσουν, ας στείλουν ένα μαζικό email, δε θα τους πάρει πάνω από 5 λεπτά να το συντάξουν!


----------



## Gogarika (Feb 18, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μας ενημερώσουν (τουλάχιστον όχι προσωπικά έναν-έναν, γιατί μια ανακοίνωση για όσους αποκλείστηκαν και για τους λόγους αποκλεισμού, καθώς και ανακοίνωση για τους προσληφθέντες, νομίζω πως είναι υποχρεωμένοι να την βγάλουν, έστω και στον πίνακα ανακοινώσεων έξω από το γραφείο τους), τελικά έστειλαν ενημέρωση με τον κατάλογο των αποκλεισθέντων λόγω έλλειψης δικαιολογητικών. Εμένα με απέκλεισαν επειδή δεν υπέβαλλα τίτλο σπουδών ούτε αποδεικτικά εμπειρίας.



Ο κατάλογος αυτός ήρθε στο mail σας ή αναρτήθηκε κάπου αλλού;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 18, 2013)

Ήρθε με ΕΛΤΑ courier.

Φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να χαίρεσαι, αφού δεν ήρθε σε σένα μάλλον δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεσαι στους αποκλεισμένους.


----------



## Gogarika (Feb 18, 2013)

Μακάρι! Εκτός κι αν ο κούριερ έχει καθυστερήσει!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ο δικός μου τίτλος σπουδών - τον οποίο βεβαίως κατέθεσα - είναι Βιολογίας (όχι στον κλάδο της μετάφρασης ή συναφή κλάδο), και αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία δεν έχω, ή τουλάχιστον δεν σκέφτηκα εγκαίρως κάποιον τρόπο για να τεκμηριώσω την εμπειρία μου (δεν έχω εργαστεί σε γραφείο, π.χ., για να πάω βεβαίωση εργοδότη ή κάτι τέτοιο). Ανέφερα βέβαια την εμπειρία στο βιογραφικό μου, αλλά δεν έχω κάποιο τεκμήριο με μορφή επίσημου εγγράφου.


Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, η εμπειρία βεβαιώνεται και με παραστατικά της εφορίας (ΑΠΥ, αποδείξεις δαπάνης κλπ).


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2013)

Gogarika said:


> Εγώ εξακολουθώ να παίρνω τηλέφωνο καθημερινά, και στο τηλέφωνο που αναφερόταν στα πρώτα emails, αλλά και στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και να ζητώ να μιλήσω με την τάδε διεύθυνση, κλπ. όμως απάντηση δεν έχω λάβει! Δεν το σηκώνει κανείς.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες διαθέτουν από ένα τηλέφωνο το οποίο χρησιμοποιούν για κάποιες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και το οποίο ξέρουν πότε να απαντούν και πότε να το χώνουν σε κάποιο συρτάρι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 18, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, η εμπειρία βεβαιώνεται και με παραστατικά της εφορίας (ΑΠΥ, αποδείξεις δαπάνης κλπ).


Το σκέφτηκα πολύ αργά, όπως και το να ρωτούσα τους ίδιους πώς βεβαιώνεται η εμπειρία. (Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις δεν το δέχονται αυτό σαν εμπειρία, ας πούμε σε κάτι αιτήσεις που έκανα πρόσφατα για καθηγητές σε κέντρα δια βίου μάθησης, αλλά ποιος ξέρει μπορεί αυτοί να το δέχονταν).
Για άλλη περίπτωση και σαν γενική πληροφορία, έχεις υπ' όψη σου πώς συνηθίζεται να τα παρουσιάζεις αυτά; Απλές φωτοτυπίες; Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος "επικύρωσης" ή "επισημοποίησης"; (Κάπως άκυρες οι εκφράσεις, αφού έτσι κι έτσι ιδιωτικά έγγραφα είναι αυτά, δεν είναι δημόσια).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2013)

Νομίζω απλές φωτοτυπίες - ούτως ή άλλως, οι αρχές δεν επικυρώνουν αντίγραφα τέτοιων παραστατικών.


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2013)

...
Δ. ΕΠΙΚΥΡΩΣΗ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΝ

Κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να ζητά, από όλες τις διοικητικές αρχές και τα Κ.Ε.Π, την επικύρωση αντιγράφων διοικητικών εγγράφων, από το πρωτότυπο ή από το ακριβές αντίγραφο της διοικητικής αρχής που το εξέδωσε (άρθρο 11 παρ.2 του ν.2690/1999 σε συνδυασμό με το άρθρο 16 παρ.5 του ν. 3345/2005 - ΦΕΚ 138 Α΄/16-6-2005).

Διευκρινίζεται ότι δεν απαιτείται η επικύρωση απλών αντιγράφων εγγράφων που έχουν εκδοθεί από ημεδαπή διοικητική αρχή, αν τα αντίγραφα αυτά συνοδεύονται από υπεύθυνη δήλωση, στην οποία ο ενδιαφερόμενος βεβαιώνει την ακρίβεια των στοιχείων.

Επίσης, κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να ζητά, από όλες τις διοικητικές αρχές και τα Κ.Ε.Π., την επικύρωση αντιγράφων ιδιωτικών εγγράφων ή εγγράφων που έχουν εκδοθεί από αλλοδαπές αρχές, από ακριβή αντίγραφα αυτών, εφόσον έχουν επικυρωθεί, πρωτίστως, από δικηγόρο, καθώς και ιδιωτικών εγγράφων, για τα οποία, με απόφαση του Υπουργού Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης και του κατά περίπτωση αρμόδιου Υπουργού, έχει υπάρξει ειδικότερη ρύθμιση με την έκδοση της προβλεπόμενης Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης (παρ. 5 και 7 του άρθρου 16 του ν. 3345/2005 - ΦΕΚ 138 Α΄/16-6-2005).

Επισημαίνεται ότι όλες οι διοικητικές αρχές είναι υποχρεωμένες να βεβαιώνουν το γνήσιο της υπογραφής και να επικυρώνουν αντίγραφα εγγράφων, σύμφωνα με τα ως άνω οριζόμενα. Κατά συνέπεια, είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ τόσο η άρνηση διοικητικής αρχής να προβεί στη διεκπεραίωση των ανωτέρω διαδικασιών, όσο και η παραπομπή για τις συγκεκριμένες διοικητικές πράξεις σε άλλη διοικητική αρχή.
Οδηγός επιβίωσης για τις συναλλαγές με το δημόσιο


Δ. ΕΠΙΚΥΡΩΣΗ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΝ
Κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να ζητά, από όλες τις διοικητικές αρχές και τα Κ.Ε.Π, *την επικύρωση αντιγράφων διοικητικών εγγράφων, από το πρωτότυπο ή από το ακριβές αντίγραφο της διοικητικής αρχής που το εξέδωσε* (άρθρο 11 παρ.2 του ν.2690/1999 σε συνδυασμό με το άρθρο 16 παρ.5 του ν. 3345/2005 - ΦΕΚ 138 Α΄/16-6-2005).

*Διευκρινίζεται ότι δεν απαιτείται η επικύρωση απλών αντιγράφων εγγράφων που έχουν εκδοθεί από ημεδαπή διοικητική αρχή, αν τα αντίγραφα αυτά συνοδεύονται από υπεύθυνη δήλωση, στην οποία ο ενδιαφερόμενος βεβαιώνει την ακρίβεια των στοιχείων.*

Επίσης, κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να ζητά, από όλες τις διοικητικές αρχές και τα Κ.Ε.Π., *την επικύρωση αντιγράφων ιδιωτικών εγγράφων ή εγγράφων που έχουν εκδοθεί από αλλοδαπές αρχές*, από ακριβή αντίγραφα αυτών, εφόσον έχουν επικυρωθεί, *πρωτίστως, από δικηγόρο*, καθώς και *ιδιωτικών εγγράφων*, για τα οποία, με απόφαση του Υπουργού Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης και του κατά περίπτωση αρμόδιου Υπουργού, έχει υπάρξει ειδικότερη ρύθμιση με την έκδοση της προβλεπόμενης Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης (παρ. 5 και 7 του άρθρου 16 του ν. 3345/2005 - ΦΕΚ 138 Α΄/16-6-2005).

Επισημαίνεται ότι όλες οι *διοικητικές αρχές* είναι υποχρεωμένες να βεβαιώνουν το γνήσιο της υπογραφής και να επικυρώνουν αντίγραφα εγγράφων, σύμφωνα με τα ως άνω οριζόμενα. Κατά συνέπεια, είναι *ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ τόσο η άρνηση* διοικητικής αρχής να προβεί στη διεκπεραίωση των ανωτέρω διαδικασιών, *όσο και η παραπομπή* για τις συγκεκριμένες διοικητικές πράξεις σε άλλη διοικητική αρχή.
Δικαιώματα πολιτών και επιχειρήσεων στις συναλλαγές τους με τις Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες, Υπουργείο Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης, Μάρτιος 2012

Εις διπλούν, για εμπέδωση, αν και το ζητούμενο είναι να το εμπεδώσει πρώτα ο κάθε ανενημέρωτος καρεκλοκένταυρος και επίδοξος τυραννίσκος της καθημερινότητάς μας.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Επίσης, κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να ζητά, από όλες τις διοικητικές αρχές και τα Κ.Ε.Π., την επικύρωση αντιγράφων ιδιωτικών εγγράφων ή εγγράφων που έχουν εκδοθεί από αλλοδαπές αρχές, *από ακριβή αντίγραφα αυτών,* εφόσον έχουν επικυρωθεί, πρωτίστως, από δικηγόρο, καθώς και ιδιωτικών εγγράφων, για τα οποία, με απόφαση του Υπουργού Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης και του κατά περίπτωση αρμόδιου Υπουργού, έχει υπάρξει ειδικότερη ρύθμιση [...]




Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτό δεν καλύπτει επικύρωση αντιγράφων τιμολογίων από το πρωτότυπο, αλλά μόνο από επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο αυτών - όπως γράφει και το απόσπασμα στο οποίο παραπέμπεις, Δαιμάνε. Ωστόσο, γνωρίζω ότι όπως είδα όταν το ξαναδιάβασα προσεκτικά () μπορείς να συνοδεύσεις τα αντίγραφά τους από το πρωτότυπο με υπεύθυνη δήλωση ως προς τη γνησιότητά τους.

Από τη σχετική σελίδα του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών:
3. Ποια έγγραφα *δεν* μπορούν να επικυρώνουν οι Διοικητικές Αρχές και τα Κ.Ε.Π.;

Οι Διοικητικές Αρχές (Υπουργεία, Περιφέρειες, Οργανισμοί Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης και Νομικά Πρόσωπα Δημοσίου Δικαίου, Κέντρα Εξυπηρέτησης Πολιτών) δεν μπορούν να επικυρώνουν:

Αντίγραφα εγγράφων που είναι μεν δημόσια αλλά όχι διοικητικά, όπως τα εκκλησιαστικά έγγραφα (λχ διαζευκτήρια), τα έγγραφα που εκδίδουν οι Μουφτείες και τα δικαστικά έγγραφα. 
Αντίγραφα των ανωτέρω εγγράφων δεν μπορούν να επικυρωθούν από τη Διοίκηση, ακόμα και αν προσκομιστούν ήδη επικυρωμένα από δικηγόρο. 
Αντίγραφα ιδιωτικών (λχ *τιμολόγια*, συμβόλαια κ.ο.κ) ή αλλοδαπών (πτυχία, διαβατήρια κτλ) εγγράφων από το πρωτότυπο, ανεξάρτητα εάν αυτά έχουν, μεταγενέστερα της έκδοσής τους, σφραγιστεί, θεωρηθεί ή υποστεί οποιαδήποτε άλλη επεξεργασία από τη Διοίκηση.
Εξαίρεση αποτελούν τα έγγραφα που προβλέπονται στις ανωτέρω κοινές υπουργικές αποφάσεις.

[ Σχετικά έγγραφα: 
ΔΙΣΚΠΟ /Φ.15/οικ. / 13143 / 1.7.2005, ΔΙΣΚΠΟ/ Φ22 / 5583 / 22.3.2005
ΔΙΣΚΠΟ /Φ.15/οικ. 29684 /5.11.2008 ]​


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 19, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Οπότε κάποιοι ήδη βγήκαμε εκτός παιχνιδιού. Καλή τύχη στους υπόλοιπους.



Σήμερα μου ήρθε κι εμένα η ίδια επιστολή - έστειλα αμέσως e-mail όπου εξηγούσα ότι η διατύπωση της πρόσκλησης είναι ασαφής, αφού ζητάει *αποδεδειγμένη* εμπειρία αλλά όχι *αποδεικτικό τίτλου σπουδών*, γι' αυτό και είχα συμπεριλάβει συστατική επιστολή αλλά όχι και αντίγραφο του πτυχίου. Ε λοιπόν, μετά από λίγο μου τηλεφωνούν από τον ΕΟΦ (και μάλιστα στο κινητό, αφού δεν με βρήκαν στο σπίτι) για να μου πουν ότι έλαβαν το mail και ότι μπορώ να στείλω το αντίγραφο του πτυχίου! Πρωτοφανές για δημόσια υπηρεσία, και μπράβο τους!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 19, 2013)

Λες να δοκιμάσω να ρωτήσω αν δέχονται το μπλοκάκι ως αποδεικτικό εμπειρίας; τι είχα, τι έχασα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2013)

Ακριβώς!


----------



## lexi (Apr 16, 2014)

*Πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος για ανάθεση της παροχής υπηρεσιών αρχειοθέτησης του ΕΟΦ, για χρονικό διάστημα ενός έτους*

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ
ΑΝΑΡΤΗΤΕΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ
ΕΘΝΙΚΟΣ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΩΝ
www.eof.gr
Χολαργός 16- 4 - 2014
Διεύθυνση : ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΟΥ Αριθ. Πρωτ. 36397
Τμήμα : Δ/ΚΗΣ ΜΕΡΙΜΝΑΣ
Ταχ.Δ/νση : Μεσογείων 284,15562 Χολαργός
Τηλ. : 213 2040370
ΘΕΜΑ : «Πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος για ανάθεση της παροχής υπηρεσιών αρχειοθέτησης του ΕΟΦ, για χρονικό διάστημα ενός έτους».
Ο Εθνικός Οργανισμός Φαρμάκων (ΕΟΦ), ανακοινώνει ότι επιθυμεί να αναθέσει την παροχή υπηρεσιών αρχειοθέτησης, για χρονικό διάστημα ενός έτους, προϋπολογισμού 12.000,00 €, συμπ/νου Φ.Π.Α. Η ανάθεση θα γίνει με τη διαδικασία της απευθείας ανάθεσης και κριτήριο κατακύρωσης τη χαμηλότερη τιμή, σύμφωνα με την αριθ. 27902/19-3-2014 απόφαση Προέδρου ΔΣ/ΕΟΦ και τις ακόλουθες προϋποθέσεις : 
α. Πτυχίο Βιβλιοθηκονομίας ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ
β. Προϋπηρεσία αρχειονόμου
γ. Άριστη γνώση Η/Υ, πιστοποίηση ACDL, Microsoft office και συστήματος Ηλεκτρ/κου πρωτοκόλλου ΠΑΠΥΡΟΣ.
Η ανάθεση θα γίνει από την αρμόδια ετήσια Επιτροπή Κατακύρωσης του ΕΟΦ, με τη συγκέντρωση δύο (2) τουλάχιστον προσφορών.
Παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι όπως υποβάλλουν την προσφορά τους, σε σφραγισμένο φάκελο, στο Τμήμα Γεν. Γραμματείας (Πρωτόκολλο) της Δ/νσης Δ/κού, μέχρι την Παρασκευή 25 -4- 2014 και ώρα 15.00μ.μ. 
ΕΣΩΤ. ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ:
Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΔΣ/ΕΟΦ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΛΙΝΤΖΕΡΗΣ
1. Γρ. Προέδρου ΔΣ/ΕΟΦ
2. Γρ. Αντιπροέδρων ΔΣ/ΕΟΦ
3. Δ/νση Δ/κού - Τμήμα Δ/κής Μέριμνας(2)
4. Επιτροπή Κατακύρωσης
ΑΔΑ: ΒΙΗΝ469Η25-ΟΚΗ
http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/ΒΙΗΝ469Η25-ΟΚΗ


----------

